# exec_new_vmspace error during poudriere build



## Alain De Vos (May 9, 2021)

During a long poudriere build it is logged in one line :

```
exec_new_vmspace: mapping stack size 0x20000000 prot 0x7 failed mach error 2 errno 13
```
I think it is due to my W^X setting. kern.elf64.allow_wx=0
But all builds ended with success . Weird.
As the line was between the console output of poudriere I don't kow which one was the violating build.
Maybe poudriere itself ?


----------

